# Emma 2012 finals Salzburg - pics



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Emma Finale Salzburg 2013 Photos by lbaudio_team | Photobucket

enjoy


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW! EMMA has some very nice cars, thank you for the pics!

I for one, hopes EMMA comes to the United States.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> I for one, hopes EMMA comes to the United States.


We been saying that quite a few years. well 7 -9 years now.. Hasn't panned out yet..


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

man they do it big over there. Why cant we have shows like this?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> WOW! EMMA has some very nice cars, thank you for the pics!
> 
> I for one, hopes EMMA comes to the United States.


EMMA attempted it back in like 2003 or so. Had a Booth at CES etc...and everything and everyone got really excited.....and then NOTHING.
noone would do a show with them. no dealers, nothing. 

dealers and shops that run events are usually pretty loyal to one organization unless they feel like they have in some way been mistreated or screwed over by someone in that Organization.

EMMA never gained any traction in the US, and by any i mean none


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

AccordUno said:


> We been saying that quite a few years. well 7 -9 years now.. Hasn't panned out yet..


Yes, hear it every year the last few years now... lol



Mic10is said:


> EMMA attempted it back in like 2003 or so. Had a Booth at CES etc...and everything and everyone got really excited.....and then NOTHING.
> noone would do a show with them. no dealers, nothing.
> 
> dealers and shops that run events are usually pretty loyal to one organization unless they feel like they have in some way been mistreated or screwed over by someone in that Organization.
> ...


Dang, I did not know that, thanks for the info Mic! 

Guess perhaps SQ is just stronger in Europe.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

there are a few other aspects......rules ... question is how EMMA rules differ to MECA, IASCA and to other organisations that do car audio competitions in US,....how many competitors would be ready to change their installs to suit EMMA rules.

Then there is also need to have representative who would coordinate the whole US Emma organisation, person who will hold licence for emma organisation, who will provide enough install and sound judges, you also have to attend Head Judge training every two years for at least one judge.

EMMA is the strongest organisation in Europe, there are also some other a lot smaller organizations, but in last few years there is tendency to have fever and fewer competitors on our emma competitions, especialy this is problem in SQ department of emma, Emma SPL is still running quite strong......


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Europe and Asia actually have a pretty strong SQ competition scene. They still have the Big Manufacturers supporting them and have manufacturer teams. Things that have long gone the way of the dodo in the US. Team Pioneer has a huge presence in Europe and Asia. Kicker Competition team is still very big, as is Rockford.

on the flip side, SPL is much less popular in other countries outside the US--SPL as in one note wonder burp machines and specific built SPl vehicles. Many vehicles in other countries are get to built loud with music, not tones and sweeps.

So what caused the decline in the US? Im not sure anyone knows, but the popularity and ease of accessibility to build SPL vehicles.
Loud bass is synonymous with Car audio in the US. I would also venture to say that a complete lack of respect for many manufacturers who did support the competition scene by alot of competitors, which is another reasons sponsorship in the US are pretty much unheard of anymore.
Alot of competitors completely milked manufacturers dry of product and money, then dropped them and went on to the next company that would give them a hand out.

At one time in the US, many of the big Manufacturer team used to pay travel costs to shows, give free product, and even pay install costs to finish vehicles.

Also, multiple Sanctioning Bodies all fighting for the same group of people, and most often not being able to play together nicely.

As well as many more outlets for disposable income in the US. People who once did spend money on car audio, now spend money on many other things. and Potential customers now have many more options for things to spend money on as well.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> I would also venture to say that a complete lack of respect for many manufacturers who did support the competition scene by alot of competitors, which is another reasons sponsorship in the US are pretty much unheard of anymore.
> 
> Alot of competitors completely milked manufacturers dry of product and money, then dropped them and went on to the next company that would give them a hand out.
> 
> At one time in the US, many of the big Manufacturer team used to pay travel costs to shows, give free product, and even pay install costs to finish vehicles.


WOW!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Mic, wow it was 2003? Damn, I was there at the Beyma Booth, talking to the Emma guys, I think have the rule book somewhere in my stash. They had a solid plan (business plan) on how to get involved.. 

The decline of Corporate sponsorships, too many people milked the system and companies got PO'ed. I had to submit a proposal to one company (just looking at wiring), with full details (track record, shows attended and placement, future shows, etc), and I wasn't asking for freebies.. In the long run, it was best to spend the money up front and if it panned out, it panned out. 

There's other factors too with Competition Organizations and Companies that play into that mix as well.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Mic, wow it was 2003? Damn, I was there at the Beyma Booth, talking to the Emma guys, I think have the rule book somewhere in my stash. They had a solid plan (business plan) on how to get involved..
> 
> The decline of Corporate sponsorships, too many people milked the system and companies got PO'ed. I had to submit a proposal to one company (just looking at wiring), with full details (track record, shows attended and placement, future shows, etc), and I wasn't asking for freebies.. In the long run, it was best to spend the money up front and if it panned out, it panned out.
> 
> There's other factors too with Competition Organizations and Companies that play into that mix as well.


it was 02 or 03...very small chance it was 04 but definitely not 05 or after.
So yes, you are that damn old!!!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice cars, the red BMW is from Sweden, very skilled installer 

Hoping to get my car ready for EMMA this year.


----------

